# Apple Cider Vinegar Drinks



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

You may not like him... he's from Brooklyn ... but I like him a lot....

Seems like after the election a lot of Preppers are encouraging others to get physically healthy.... I like this video...:flower:


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

"I just wanna eat my honey..."

/snorf

Now I have to clean the tea off my monitor!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

How about this one....


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

OMG...I see ginger, onions, garlic, what appears to be horseradish, and ACV. This looks more like a vampire repellant. I don't know if I want to watch this...especially if she tells me to drink that mixture. :barf:

I know that thus far my responses have been irreverent and downright silly. Please forgive me. Both videos have very useful information and I am not belittling you. I have a tendency to blurt...when a thought crosses my mind it rolls off my tongue, or in this case, off my fingers. :sorry3:

Dawn


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL I don't drink this stuff I just tell everyone else to...... lol



Just kidding I make everyone else drink it....


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

:rofl:

Whew! :teehee:


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

sheesh! and here i thought you were talking about 'switchel' which actually tastes pretty good, not some concoction designed to convince you that you must be getting healthier because you actually drank the stuff...


----------



## thoughtsofTHAtmom (Apr 21, 2011)

AuroraHawk said:


> OMG...I see ginger, onions, garlic, what appears to be horseradish, and ACV. This looks more like a vampire repellant. I don't know if I want to watch this...especially if she tells me to drink that mixture. :barf:


Oh no, there's one that's worse. It also involves cayenne. It is HOT. Incredibly hot...but is supposed cure any illness instantly.

I wouldn't know. I wasn't brave enough to try it. Delsym it was for me that night!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Where is the cayenne recipe? I feel a sore throat coming on.
I ACV in my water all day long. Love it.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I was kidding when I said I didn't take it... I LOVE weird concoctions that involve Garlic Onions Ginger cayenne and honey or vinegar.... I am all for herbal anything.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

thoughtsofTHAtmom said:


> Oh no, there's one that's worse. It also involves cayenne. It is HOT. Incredibly hot...but is supposed cure any illness instantly.


It is kinda like breaking your arm while you have a hang over from last night and then stub your toe. You forget all about the arm and the hang over... LOL


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

faithmarie said:


> Here is the link to the arthritis thread:
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/arthritis-relief-4802/
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the recipe with the cayenne version that was mentioned?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Where is the cayenne recipe? I feel a sore throat coming on.
> I ACV in my water all day long. Love it.


How much do you put in your water?


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been taking shots of equal parts honey, water, apple cider vinegar with a dash of cayenne and ginger. It does help calm coughs and soothes the throat temporarily. Unfortunately it wasn't enough to protect me from the strep throat and flu bug that my son brought home from school.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

COUGH REMEDY
¼ teaspoon Cayenne
¼ teaspoon Ginger
1 Tablespoon Cider Vinegar (an organic one, like Bragg’s, is preferred.)
2 Tablespoon Water
1 Tablespoon Honey (use a locally produced raw honey, if possible.)

Dissolve cayenne and ginger in cider vinegar and water. Add honey and shake well. Take 1 Tablespoon as needed for cough. Hoo-wee.
Note: this doesn’t dissolve perfectly. Always shake well before using.

If you make this in small batches as the recipe is written, there is no need to refrigerate.
If you prefer, you may refrigerate this. It keeps as long as you need it. I like to make small batches (it is so easy to mix up.) and use it up in a just a few days.

When cold or flu strikes, take a spoonful of this powerful syrup and you'll feel better in a flash!


----------

